# Showing Question (WKC specifically)



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I'm looking at the posted results for the breed class, and they have multiple dogs listed. 
Can someone enlighten me as to the differences/significance of the various wins?
B- Best of Breed
OS - Best of Opposite Sex
SEL - Select dog/bitch
BW- Best of Winners
W- Winners Dog/Bitch

And which of these will be the dog to represent the breed in the group showing?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

B - Best of Breed 

Look at the BOB list. 

The Westminster Kennel Club | 2013 Best Of Breed Results: MONDAY, FEBRUARY 11, 2013


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

So, BOB is what will represtent the breed in the group?
What do those others mean? What are their significance?


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

There are different classes: puppy, 12-18 months, open, bred by, novice, owner-handler, and American bred. I think that's all. Those different classes are all judged separately by male and female. 

Then the winners of all those are judged (separately by male and female) for Winner's Dog and Winner's Bitch. 

Then those 2 dogs go into the ring with the Champions and Grand Champions, and 3 final dogs are selected: 

Best of Breed - the best dog
Best of Opposite sex 
Best of winners is the best of the two winners dogs. 

I don't know what Select is. I'm guessing the second best? I'm sure somebody else will explain.


(Points are earned based on who wins what, which is a bit complicated.)


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Select means the dog got points towards its Grand Championship


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

FlyAway said:


> There are different classes: puppy, 12-18 months, open, bred by, novice, owner-handler, and American bred. I think that's all. Those different classes are all judged separately by male and female.
> 
> Then the winners of all those are judged (separately by male and female) for Winner's Dog and Winner's Bitch.
> 
> ...


 
THE POINTS TOWARD A CH ARE BASED ON HOW MANY OTHER DOGS IT DEFEATS! vARIES GREATLY BY BREED BUT COULD GET MORE IF IT WINS THE GROUP OR BIS (note: excuse the caps, not shouting just clumsy finger and too lazy to type whole thing again!)


----------

